# Preferred Multi-tool



## LuckyStars (Dec 7, 2009)

N00b.

The crank bros. thread got me thinking of multi-tools. I've been scouring the interwebs and have found very little in the way of reviews on bike multi-tools.

The best online reviews I've found have been for the Park Tools MTB-7.


So, my question is: What is your preferred bike multi-tool?


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Here are the results of a very basic search for "multi-tool"

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=8778957

Followup: It appears that search terms aren't preserved along with a link. When I clicked on the link just after posting it, everything worked, but not after coming back to it at a later date. Last time I do that, trying to help.


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked an MTB-7 the other day at Dick's Sporting Goods. I was there, figured why the heck not, even though I have a Crank Bros 17 on the way. I used to it check my bolts, adjust the seat and brake levers, seems to be a nice little tool. I'll keep it in the house so I don't have to dig through non-bike specific tools. I like that it is 2 pieces. I didn't have to keep putting the allen back in to use the other size, I just grabbed the other half of the tool.

It doesn't stay together with that little c clamp thing they give ya. But they do give you a carry case so that helps. 

It doesn't have a chain breaking tool on it. Not sure if you are concerned about that or not.


----------



## freeryde (Apr 6, 2007)

4slomo said:


> Here are the results of a very basic search for "multi-tool"
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=8778957


Yes...it says there were no matches.

I already searched through several threads and some just said that they used a Park tool. It didn't detail which one or why, so I figured that this question is a pretty legitimate one to ask.

BD- Hmmm...chain breaker would be nice, but not necessarily a requirement.

What is the weight difference? Do you carry it on you when you ride? I've read some reviews that it's heavy and clunky.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

i have a crank brothers multi 17 i got for $20, but if u can find a comparable park tool, go with that. people say the (old) CB17's rusted. i'm waiting for that to happen to mine


----------



## LuckyStars (Dec 7, 2009)

I also read that about the Park Tools MTB-3 but most reviewers said to make sure you keep it well lubed and it won't, but I'm not sure about that one.

Some reviewers were also talking about the Topeka Alien but the price looked higher and the rating was lower.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Topeak Alien, the big one not the tiny XS style ones.
The fact that they make several versions means the reviews get messed up. Plus the weight wonks can't stand anything more than a rubber band around 3 allen wrenches (preferrably cut down to save weight and using a tiny rubber band from someone's braces) and still want everything lighter until it breaks every time you try to use it.

Been using it for 4 years with no problems.
Got a second one so I wouldn't have to switch it from my long range bag to the short range bag.

Worth the money in part because you don't have to replace it.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I run IB-2s in each of my packs. Small, simple and they seem to do the job fine.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

LuckyStars said:


> What is your preferred bike multi-tool?


I currently carry a Topeak ALiEN DX in my pack. I used to carry a Topeak ALiEN XS, but it lacks the pliers that the DX version has.

There were several times, either out on the trail, or at the trailhead, in which I found that the valve stems of my Slime tubes were stuck closed - so stuck that I couldn't open them using my fingers. This is a problem when you want to fix a flat on the trail, and you can't open the valve of your spare tube. (I now keep a pair of pliers in my truck for trailhead use.) So a multi-tool with pliers was of interest to me. Unfortunately, the pliers of the ALiEN DX are quite small. They may, in fact, be sufficient to work for my intended application - for opening stuck valves - but I doubt that they'd be useful for anything much larger. I should note that although I've been carrying the DX for nearly a year now, thus far, I haven't needed to (try to) use the pliers yet. So I can't say for certain whether they will or won't work for what I originally got them for. I am certain though that I'll have a much better chance of opening stuck valves with the DX's pliers than I will with my fingers.

I had the opportunity to use the XS quite a few times over the years. Aside from the lack of pliers, it did everything I needed it to. Of particular importance is the chain tool. One of my bikes suffered chain suck one time, in which the chain got wrapped up over the chainstay. In the process of trying to put the chain back below the stay where it belongs, I managed to get the chain so stuck that I couldn't move it at all. (Shifting into a larger chainring is a very bad idea when something like this happens.) I ended up using the chain tool to break the chain and put it back together. Without the chaintool, I would've had to push my bike back several miles to my truck.

The only negative thing that I can say about the XS is that it started rusting after several years. I find this surprising because I live and ride in a very dry climate. Still, I did get caught in the rain on several occasions. My guess is that exposure to that water caused it to start rusting. The amount of rust was not severe and didn't prevent me from using the tool though.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Park MT-1 multi tool, mini chain brute CT-5, spoke wrench SW-1 and one little T-25 wrench which often gets lost and has never been used. The more I use the MT-1 the more it impresses me, no moving parts is a good thing. Now if we could just get park to drop the flat head screw driver in favor of a T-25 it would be perfect. 

If I had to use a multi tool instead of the above set up I would go with a crank bros 17. Any one can make a compact hex wrench set, a decent chain tool that works for dozens of uses is few and far between. 

I also carry a spare derailleur hanger, and use extra time cleat bolts, a spare thomson bolt, and a spare brake rotor bolt in two of the water bottle bosses on my frame. I figure why not there all M5x1.0 bolts. The spare thomson bolt is really unnecessary since I cant imagine my stem or seat post ever braking a bolt but its neat that they use the same bolt for all 8 bolts.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

mmm, my Alien doesn't have the plyers and I tend to carry a Gerber multitool on longer rides. I haven't needed the plyers but did use them when another rider twisted his chain. We needed the Gerber from my pack and a cresent wrench from someone else's to straighten it out enough to keep him going without skipping every half crank. 

Since then I've added the spare links from a chain change to my kit so we could just replace the twisted portion without changing the chain length.

I've seen 3 riders wear out pads or loose them on rides and at least two deraileur / deraileur hanger screwups.

You are rarely prepared for everything.
Going over the fasteners and making sure they are tight and checking your brakes before you start out for a 25 mile epic helps a lot.

The XS is the lighter weight tool that I don't care for that much. Just seems to have been shaved down a hair beyond durable IMO.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

CB 19 user over here. Haven't needed anything else.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)

Topeak Alien DX. Always with me, always use it-even at home.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

LuckyStars said:


> So, my question is: What is your preferred bike multi-tool?


Park Tool MT-1. Simple, extremely strong, compact, light, doesn't swivel all over the place when you're trying to use it. For chain repair, I also carry a CT-5.


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

Scratch the MTB-7 if you put much torque on it. Mine just snapped the bolt head off that holds it all together and the plastic broke. Gonna email Park now.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Topeak Alien II,but I also carry a Park multi just for the hex keys (easier to get at).


----------



## half_squid (Sep 20, 2008)

I usually just carry allen wrenches zip tied in bundle. You can slide the one you need out to use for a quick adjustment without undoing the bundle. You can also tailor what you take to the bike you are riding--T25 if you have disc brakes, T30 for some Shimano and FSA chainrings, 8mm if you have square taper, ISIS or Truvativ cranks, 6mm for for single bolt seatpost, etc. I also carry a small screwdriver for v-brake or derailleur tension/stop adjustment. On longer rides I carry a super cheap wally world chain tool I bought on a ride when I broke a chain and didn't have a chain tool with me. Surprisingly, its a halfway decent chain tool. If you are gonna carry a spoke wrench I like the Spokey brand ones. They are almost all plastic and thus super light. All this probably isn't much heavier than a multi tool with equivalent attachements and doesn't have as many clearance issue that multi tools often seem to have. Especially the spoke wrench. Multi-tool spoke wrenches are miserable.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

This looks like a nice option...Pedros Tulio


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

CB 19 Best Ihave had


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Topeak Hexus 16. Its the only one I've ever owned, because it hasn't made me look for a better one yet. Its fixed everything up to this point.
.edit. - Picked it up at the LBS for $20.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

I was just about to purchase the Crank Bros multi-17 tool until I started reading some reviews I found on the internet about the chain tool. It seems like it got alot of negative feedback regarding this function. So what is the bottom line with this chain tool....does it actually work and will it really save me from a long walk back to the car if I break a chain?

I also just found this nifty looking tool....the Soma Woodie. Anyone got any experience with this? Does the chain tool look like it might work better than the Crank Brothers one? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I feel it's important to make sure you have a tool necessary for everything you expect you'll want to fix trailside. A couple of my bikes have nutted axles. My full suspension needs 5mm allen wrenches on either side of the pivot. One of my bolts is hidden behind a frame member and requires a super stubby cut-down 5mm 'L' wrench. A number of fasteners on my hubs use T20 torx wrenches. Basically, there are a few tools that don't come on any multi-tool.

So in my case, it's easiest to collect a group of tools that work on the various bikes I ride, carried in a small pouch. It all takes a little more room and weighs more than a lightweight multi tool, but they're easier to work with and give me a whole lot more flexibility if I have to stop and wrench on the bike.

Alternatively, you could pick a good multi-tool and supplement it with any additional bits your bike needs. Just be sure you're prepared to deal with any oddball repairs, because if your multi-tool doesn't have it, most likely the other riders out on the trail won't, either.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

and I thought My on bike tool kit was starting to look a bit overkill.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

archer said:


> and I thought My on bike tool kit was starting to look a bit overkill.


Nah, overkill is having to hike out in cycling shoes. And really, dis ain't nuttin!


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

nah thats overkill, not everyone has trails that are more than a few miles from civilization. i'd rather hike a few miles with in the rare occasion that my bike is un-fixable and un-ridable out of the park than to carry that huge chunk of tools on every trip

i'll stick with the simple hand held multitool


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Something I've grown to appreciate is something that I'll call a Diet Nate approach. Don't try to find a 72-function multitool with everything you need. Get a basic multitool with your allens and a couple of screwdrivers. Get a separate small chain tool (I like the Park CT-5 personally), and a separate T25 driver if you have discs (though some basic multis come with a T25 now), and separate tire levers, etc. If the chain tool fails on your monster multi tool (which weighs close to what the separate tools weigh) you have to get a separate one anyway and now your sweet all-in-one is not so sweet anymore. I've seen lots of all-in-one chain tools fail. Sometimes it's customers not knowing how to use them properly, but they definitely are not as robust as the CT-5.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

louisssss said:


> nah thats overkill...
> 
> i'll stick with the simple hand held multitool


Good for you, Louie. I'll stick with what works for me. You stick with simple tools.

That "huge chunk of tools" fits in that little black pouch, which is about the size of a sandwich.

BTW, if I saw you hiking out, I'd stop and ask if I could give you a hand. Jus' so youz know.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

eric1115 said:


> Something I've grown to appreciate is something that I'll call a Diet Nate approach. ...


See, that's that's not so far off from my approach.

Separate tire levers rock. Especially on tight-ass Sun rims.

The chain breaker on multi tools tend to suck ass.

Good luck finding a multi tool with an 8mm wrench, a T20 Torx, or a 15mm -- all of which I need for my geared hubs.

My only "extravagance" in the photo are the pliers.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

JayTee said:


> ...Crank Bros multi-17 ...chain tool....does it actually work and will it really save me from a long walk back to the car if I break a chain?


I have a CB multi tool from 2005.

The the hex keys etc. have seen a bit of use and they do what I need them to do.

I've fixed my chain a couple of times with it too (bad joints made with other tools, by me and LBS). It seemed a bit hard to create enough torque to make it work but I managed.


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Speedub.Nate said:


> See, that's that's not so far off from my approach.
> 
> Separate tire levers rock. Especially on tight-ass Sun rims.
> 
> ...


I agree completely... If I had internally geared hubs my kit would look much more like yours, but on the "diet" thing, I'll post a picture sometime of how much smaller my kit is, which will fit the bill for probably 90% of the riders on these boards.

I will never forget breaking a chain, having a multi tool with a chain breaker, and having the cheap casting break in two. Had to walk out despite going in with what should have been the proper tools to get me out. I was at the bottom of the back side of a local loop... the lowest AND furthest point on the ride. It was about a 5 mile hike up and out to the car. PITA, but could have been much worse on a long backcountry ride!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I like my Park IB-1. I usually just carry that and a couple tire levers on shorter rides or on trails not too far from civilization. I throw other tools into a Camelbak if going for more remote rides.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Although I have several CB 17's, I find I like the Park Tool MT-1 much better. So I take that, along with an old Ritchey Mini 14 (for the chain breaker). That Pedros Tulio looks nice, and I may buy that and finally retire the old Ritchey tool. I just can't bring myself to cycle anywhere without a chain tool. Had to use mine about six months ago; a link on a two month old Shimano chain started coming apart. It was luck that I noticed on a rest break and was able to replace the link (I do take a few links and a SRAM power link with me) before it destroyed my XT Shadow rear derailleur. Chain tools aren't needed often, but when they are needed, they are really needed. Beats walking.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

louisssss said:


> nah thats overkill, not everyone has trails that are more than a few miles from civilization. i'd rather hike a few miles with in the rare occasion that my bike is un-fixable and un-ridable out of the park than to carry that huge chunk of tools on every trip
> 
> i'll stick with the simple hand held multitool


Hey man, whatever works for you.

When I'm doing something like this I don't want to be walking if I can help it:

Cannell Plunge (Kernville) ( Look in CA all other trails: http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/california-trails/california-all-other-areas )

or Shirley Meadows (same section) if you crap out before the fireroad climb

Mt. Pinos (LA Area Trails) Probably isn't that bad as it is all downhill so as long as you can still coast you'd be alright.

Even the short sections where a mile or four hike gets you back to the trailhead are more fun IMO if you spend a few minutes getting the bike back in running order rather than hiking it. The couple times I've been bleeding after a blowout crash it is a bit of a pain to fix the bike before heading for home but that's easier than limping my sore self out.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

> My only "extravagance" in the photo are the pliers.


Actually I was on a ride in Mammoth with some buds when one of the guys twisted his chain after his second or third flat. I had a power link but it was the inner plates that were twisted. We used my Gerber mulitool plyers and another guys cresent wrench to get it unfolded enough to stop dropping of the gears every cycle.

After that I started carrying the chunk of leftover chain as well as a powerlink.

(I've also used the plyers on at least one other occasion.)

Agreed on the seperate tire levers, even if one of my buds prides himself on ripping tires off with his bare hands.

I've also usually ended up helping more people on the trail than using the tools on my bike but at least I know I'm getting out.


----------



## Kealoha (May 9, 2009)

Have both a CB-17 and an alien2 and both worked flawless! (chain tools as well) I also carry other loose odds and ends to prevent the biking trip from becoming a hiking trip. The alien2 also hold shimano chain pins too. 

Spare tube
4 zip ties
power link
spare chain links
6" adjustable wrench
Alien2


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I carry a Crank Brothers multi-19, two tire levers, a few zip ties, two tubes, and a mini-pump. I have never needed anything more on the trail.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

gdpolk said:


> I carry a Crank Brothers multi-19, two tire levers, a few zip ties, two tubes, and a mini-pump. I have never needed anything more on the trail.


same as what i carry, except zip ties, what would u use those for on a trail?


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

Speedub.Nate said:


> See, that's that's not so far off from my approach.
> 
> Separate tire levers rock. Especially on tight-ass Sun rims.
> 
> ...


Easy.

http://topeak.com/products/Tools/ALiEN_II










pedal wrench = 15mm wrench. But of you want a ton of leverage of course you can't get that with a 'MINI' tool


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

louisssss said:


> same as what i carry, except zip ties, what would u use those for on a trail?


I haven't actually ever needed the zip ties but saw how someone else used them to fix a blown out sidewall here on MTBR. I got to thinking about it and for almost no weight or space at all I can put 4 in my tools kit and if the need arises use them for several things like:
temporarily fix a blown out sidewall
zip around my ankle if my pants start to catch in the winter
use them to attach something to the outside of my Camelbak if needed
etc

The main reason was because in the event that I tear a sidewall, I would almost be guaranteed to have to walk out, but with a few zip ties and a couple dollar bills in the tube I could get out to the trailhead on my pedals.

This isn't the picture that I saw before but here is what a roadie did:









I keep it all in a Lezyne L Caddy because that seat bag has good organization and I can attach the seat bag to my bike for a quick ride or just throw the seat bag in the bottom of my Camelbak if I am going on a long ride that requires more water than what can fit in a bottle. I keep about 5 $1 bills in my tools kit that serve a dual function: (1) can be put on the inside of tires in case of a blowout and (2) can be used to pick up a quick snack or bottle of water if I forget to take one.

Here is the L Caddy:








These are $20 at BlueSkyCycling.com right now. I think they are worth it because they are well made and allow you to really organize your stuff. I put my drivers license, debit card, cell phone and about $5 in the interior pocket to the left. tire levers in the slot, multi-tool and everything else in the separate bottom compartment so they won't puncture a tire in the bag if I wreck and the bag takes a hit.


----------



## CoreyBiker (Dec 23, 2009)

Its the crank tool multi-19 all the way for me

Here's what they say.
---------
The Multi 19 is a fully featured tool with 19 different tools. As well as a full range of hex keys, there are 4 screwdrivers and a Torx t-25. The stainless steel chain tool has 2 open wrenches, and when removed is an easy to use spoke key. The included stainless steel/polymer tool flask keeps the tool secure and safe.

* weight - 175g w/o tool flask
* length - 3.5" / 89mm
* frame - 6061-T6 aluminum
* tools - 6051 high tensile steel
* chain tool - 8/9/10 speed compatible
* spoke wrench - #1, 2, 3, 4
* hex wrenches - #2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8
* screwdrivers - 2-phillips, 2-flat
* open wrench - 8mm, 10mm
* torx - t-25
* carrying case - stainless and polymer
* warranty - lifetime


Here's what I say. Awesome!


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

NeverFree said:


> Easy.
> 
> http://topeak.com/products/Tools/ALiEN_II
> 
> ...


does anyone own this multi-tool? I was thinking about buying it, if it would do the job.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Topeak Hexus 16

Has everything that I'd need out on the trail. If I need anything more, I also carry a Gerber Suspension Multi-tool.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Topeak ratchet rocket has one of the easiest chain tool I've use. Ratchet system is very convenient on the trail as well.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

just got my new park 3-way 4/5/6 hex. quality is solid, but i honestly wouldn't have gotten it if i didn't have to spend the few extra bucks to get free shipping on a large purchase.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

moutainkiller said:


> does anyone own this multi-tool? I was thinking about buying it, if it would do the job.


I have an earlier version of the Topeak Alien (bigger than the XS, smaller than the DX/Alien 2/3)... awesome multitool!

JMJ


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just got a Lezyne Stainless 20, It's very nice. 









I got one of their floor pumps too.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

PG256 said:


> I just got a Lezyne Stainless 20, It's very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some lezyne products too, decent stuff. their alloy tire levers scratch my black rims = no likey


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

imagine that, metal levers scratch rims.. hrm..


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> Topeak ratchet rocket has one of the easiest chain tool I've use. Ratchet system is very convenient on the trail as well.


I second the Ratchet Rocket. Great tool.


----------



## migeorgeco (Aug 17, 2005)

I still like my Cool Tool purchased in 1994. It's heavy, but works for me.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cool Tool*



migeorgeco said:


> I still like my Cool Tool purchased in 1994. It's heavy, but works for me.


Sweet! I had a Titanium one, but sold it a few years ago.

JMJ


----------

